# WHY ARE MY COLLECTIBLES CREEPY DOLL FACES NOW



## Money Hunter

*The collectables have changed.*


----------



## tomothy

screaming because they're TERRIFYING.


----------



## Officer Berri

*gasps of shock and horror*

NOT MY BABIES! D:

That's actually pretty hilarious.


----------



## p e p p e r

lol. I just noticed that too


----------



## Tokage

I didn't even notice at first lol. XD Pretty good joke!


----------



## kaylagirl

TITLE SAYS IT ALL. IS THIS SOME SORT OF SICK JOKE. THIS IS NOT OKAY. 
I hope this is just for April Fools, Belltree.


----------



## Officer Berri

Aww I think it's kinda cute. Of course, it IS a super tiny picture if it were bigger it might activate my fear of clownish looking faces. Hard to tell at this distance.

GO ALL THE WAY GUYS. JUST ONE PICTURE? ONE FOR EACH ITEM PLOX.


----------



## Heyden

I only just realised


----------



## Mariah

Officer Berri said:


> Aww I think it's kinda cute. Of course, it IS a super tiny picture if it were bigger it might activate my fear of clownish looking faces. Hard to tell at this distance.
> 
> GO ALL THE WAY GUYS. JUST ONE PICTURE? ONE FOR EACH ITEM PLOX.







Fear activated.


----------



## kaylagirl

Mariah said:


> Fear activated.



STOP NO DON'T MAKE ME CRY BELLTREE YOU ARE CRUEL I WANT MY CAKE BACK


----------



## Astro Cake

I'm glad staff didn't go for a more intrusive and annoying joke.


----------



## Officer Berri

*has flashbacks to mom's collectible porcelain clowns and harlequins*

OvO

*circus music starts to play*

ove

Mommy please... they're scary...


----------



## Blizzard

It's kind of creepy. I want to know who owns this thing!  Not quite a creepy clown but close. Good prank.


----------



## kasane

Woke up from my nap, checked TBT and saw the collectibles all turned into doll faces XD
Thought my iPad was glitching with TBT or something at first

Wow got 10 doll faces in my profile XD


----------



## Naiad

im crying what is this


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

It's all tinas dolls fault


----------



## oath2order

FINALLY I HAVE THE CREEPY DOLL COLLECTIBLE!!!!


----------



## Javocado

doll have you know i love these collectibles


----------



## Kiikay

OMG 
I luv it.


----------



## Skyfall

Creepy.  Not funny Justin!


----------



## Greninja

What omg! Haha funny April fools prank


----------



## Zulehan

The real joke is they'll still be here after April Fools is over.


----------



## LyraVale

Neeeooowww! My precious collectibles!! X'C

lol, This is awesome though...I'm glad I checked in, posted, and saw it. 

Fun times fun times, Happy April Fool's, everyone!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RIP Tina's Doll


----------



## Vizionari

Zulehan said:


> The real joke is they'll still be here after April Fools is over.



What a prank that'll be


----------



## Dulcettie

I don't know how I feel about this ;3;


----------



## oath2order

Dulcettie said:


> I don't know how I feel about this ;3;



it's a _joke_


----------



## matt

April fools


----------



## Jake

wouldve been funnier if they straight up deleted them lol xo


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:


> wouldve been funnier if they straight up deleted them lol xo



There's still time for Justin to misclick when he changes them back.


----------



## Hyoshido

TBT should've gave us back the valentine roses as a prank, they know how much we love those.

However this doll is making me think twice about my life choices...I-It's so beautiful.


----------



## LambdaDelta

because perfection has just been achieved


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> There's still time for Justin to misclick when he changes them back.



pls jesus let it happen i go to church every sunday let my 1 wish come true


----------



## Dulcettie

oath2order said:


> it's a _joke_



I _know _it's a joke.
I don't know if I love it or hate it.


----------



## Irarina

It's kinda cute in creepy way.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mariah said:


> Fear activated.



absolutely byoutiful

10/10 april fools


----------



## Jake

Dulcettie said:


> I _know _it's a joke.
> I don't know if I love it or hate it.


U don't know if u can hold out 24 hours just for a 28x28 pixel object to return to it's original design???

Ok

:-}


----------



## Amyy

theyre cute tho


----------



## Dulcettie

Jake. said:


> U don't know if u can hold out 24 hours just for a 28x28 pixel object to return to it's original design???
> 
> Ok
> 
> :-}



I don't know where you got that idea from. I said I don't know if I love it or if I hate it. I don't care how long it lasts. It could last forever and I still wouldn't know if I loved or hated it.


----------



## Lassy

LOLOLOL. It's because of April's fool xD 
Good one!!!


----------



## Jake

Dulcettie said:


> I don't know where you got that idea from. I said I don't know if I love it or if I hate it. I don't care how long it lasts. It could last forever and I still wouldn't know if I loved or hated it.


Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have new collectibles put up and never even know about it. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see lots of people with their sidebars completely covered with the same Items. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE things, Greed is not NICE.


----------



## Murray

Remember, that the April fools holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles! Try to think about others before yourself because you will find that your heart will be filled with joy instead of a constant longing for what you don't have or what you have yet to achieve in this world. The rewards from giving last much longer than what you get from receiving.


----------



## Danielkang2

oh, lol


----------



## FireNinja1

Oh my god, my beautiful white feather...


----------



## FancyThat

KitsuneNikki said:


> Woke up from my nap, checked TBT and saw the collectibles all turned into doll faces XD
> Thought my iPad was glitching with TBT or something at first
> 
> Wow got 10 doll faces in my profile XD



I thought my iPad was flinching too, very funny prank .


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Murray said:


> Remember, that the April fools holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles! Try to think about others before yourself because you will find that your heart will be filled with joy instead of a constant longing for what you don't have or what you have yet to achieve in this world. The rewards from giving last much longer than what you get from receiving.



That's right too. Even real world items matter over collectibles. It's just for only one day (I think). But I hope that my 3DS isn't replaced by these dolls.


----------



## alesha

If it's for april fools, it's past 12pm for me so you'd be the FOOL bell tree!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> I thought my iPad was flinching too, very funny prank .


Me too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> Remember, that the April fools holiday shouldn't be about material things like collectibles! Try to think about others before yourself because you will find that your heart will be filled with joy instead of a constant longing for what you don't have or what you have yet to achieve in this world. The rewards from giving last much longer than what you get from receiving.



Your right


----------



## LambdaDelta

alesha said:


> If it's for april fools, it's past 12pm for me so you'd be the FOOL bell tree!!



well past 12pm is the afternoon, so the only fool would be you


----------



## oswaldies

*April Fools DOLL?*

Okay so every item you have is now a doll...
Why?
These are terrifying.
Your thoughts?​


----------



## Witch

surely i see with different eyes ... but to me it seems downright ugly


----------



## matt

perfectly fine and a laugh.


----------



## Shimmer

I think it's cute. X3


----------



## device

Everyone needs to calm down, the day is meant to be fun and we shouldn't be caring about pixels.


----------



## Jake

It's not actually a valentines doll it's an inverted voodoo doll and in order to over come the curse you need to stand in front of ur mirror and say "forgive me father for I have sinned" and u will be safe or else the curse will destroy u and give u diahhrea for a month


----------



## Moddie

I actually wish we could keep at least one of the dolls after today.


----------



## lazuli

lets see how many 'WHAT IS THIS WHERE ARE MY COLLECTIBLES' threads pop up today


----------



## Pierrot




----------



## Jake

Pierrot said:


>


Post quality please.

Reported.


----------



## Witch

Pierrot said:


>



LOL!

And i add... scary...


----------



## Blizzard

All collectibles are for sale in Pierrot's Temple. If you want yours back you have to buy them.


----------



## Alix

i think Pierrot is adorable.


----------



## Bowie

This is so cute! I wish there was a way we could keep one.


----------



## Alix

Bowie said:


> This is so cute! I wish there was a way we could keep one.



YAE


----------



## Dr J

Loving the april fools prank, belltree.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel

Ha nice one bell tree! I wish we could keep one ~


----------



## Ayaya

10/10 Collectible would get 10 times


----------



## SeccomMasada

my face is in a photograph does this mean I am TBT Famous now?

if so please send all your chocolates and money too my P.O. box thank you


----------



## Bluedressblondie

Oh, would you please be a doll and stop complaining? I think that it would be best to creep over to the corner of the room. Maybe it should be the welfare doll though, the one you wind up (but it doesn't work). The only way it could get better would be if they turned into money - nothing's better than a good dollar! I can't believe it didn't get a more Chinese name - I wonder if that's what they keep it with? Maybe they should have used a Barbie doll - that would be as crazy as trying to find a bee in a bar!


----------



## spCrossing

This is the best thing.

Thank you, TBT, thank you.


----------



## a potato

I like this for some strange reason....


----------



## Pokemanz

Quick, someone trade me a creepy doll! I have a creepy doll to give in return!

Collectible sales _might_ slow down today.


----------



## oswaldies

Well, I know what my next nightmare will be.​


----------



## spCrossing

Amazing, truly wonderful.

Also, did people literally forgot what today was


----------



## Stalfos

Why? For crying out loud, why?


----------



## Byngo

omg!!1!1!1!?11!1!?1!1!??!!!! WHERES MY FEATHERS WTF???!1?????????!!!! give my feathers back damnit


----------



## M O L K O

We finally see Justins fine doll collection.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I just noticed them on mine. They're really creeping me out.


----------



## Moddie

LambdaDelta said:


> well past 12pm is the afternoon, so the only fool would be you



You're not meant to prank anyone past midday. The fool is you.


----------



## Locket

MY CAKES ARE GONE?! NOOOOOOO! This is creepy D:. NOT FUNNY.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Moddie said:


> You're not meant to prank anyone past midday. The fool is you.



April Fools sounds like a really lazy as **** holiday then

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> MY CAKES ARE GONE?! NOOOOOOO! This is creepy D:. NOT FUNNY.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bowie

Still better.


----------



## inkling

It worked as a joke bc at first I thought someone hacked my profile but then I looked at the calendar. They're really scary!


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I didn't think someone hacked me. I knew it was for april fool but it just really freaks me out.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just realized that a minute ago and I am NOT HAPPY!  Good try Bell Tree, but you made it a disappointment to me.


----------



## Officer Berri

Okay not freaked out by the doll anymore at the moment. Harlequins don't scare me nearly as much as clowns do. Just gotta think it's like NiGHTS into Dreams... yes. Think of Reala. It's just like Reala..


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Moddie said:


> You're not meant to prank anyone past midday. The fool is you.



This is what they do in like England I think, in the US we do it all day, in France they tape fishes on each others backs and so a bunch of people in my school heard about this and so we started taping fishes on each others back, I did it to my teacher and she did not even notice :3


----------



## Stevey Queen

wtf i thought the whole forum got hacked.


----------



## lazuli

why are people thinking that they/the forum got hacked
a hacker wouldnt change the images of the collectibles
theyd cause mayhem by taking away everyones tbt or making peaches and chocolates cakes and junk unlimited

plus its april fools its not unlike the staff to pull somethin like this


----------



## JoJoCan

LOL I didn't know at first


----------



## Astro Cake

I kind of want a permanent Pierrot collectible now.


----------



## Witch

Astro Cake said:


> I kind of want a permanent Pierrot collectible now.



No by God...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Those dolls are seriously creeping me out right now. Its not cool and I want my normal collectibles back the way they were now.


----------



## Silversea

oath2order said:


> FINALLY I HAVE THE CREEPY DOLL COLLECTIBLE!!!!



No you have the Super creepy doll, not the same. Also its called pierrot apparently /doesn't get reference.


----------



## Pierrot

Silversea said:


> No you have the Super creepy doll, not the same. Also its called pierrot apparently /doesn't get reference.



It's not a reference. My name is simply Pierrot.


----------



## Karminny

I was wondering this, and it wasn't until like 3 hours ago, I realized it was April Fools, so I guess that's solved. I thought I was a glitch at first


----------



## Bowie

Pierrot said:


> It's not a reference. My name is simply Pierrot.



Pierrot is quite a nice name!


----------



## Pokemanz

Well that was fast. It's not even midnight for me yet and they're back to normal.


----------



## Astro Cake

I already miss them.


----------



## Pokemanz

Don't worry. I have the icon saved for all eternity.






I do wish you could buy one at least for memory's sake.

Anyone notice the April birthstone hasn't gone up yet? lol


----------



## Cress

Astro Cake said:


> I already miss them.



I don't. I love my lantern forever, and this doll scared me thinking I lost it.


----------



## Zane

goodbye pierrot



Pokemanz said:


> Anyone notice the April birthstone hasn't gone up yet? lol



that was the real prank


----------



## Cress

And I just went over to Smashboards. Their April Fool's "present" made me jump more than this one did.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Omg yay they've gone.


----------



## LambdaDelta

why the **** does everyone still have collectibles


----------



## Witch

Bye Pierrot... Your memory will always be with us


----------



## Fearthecuteness

yeah, in my nigtmares. O.O


----------



## oath2order

Pokemanz said:


> Don't worry. I have the icon saved for all eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish you could buy one at least for memory's sake.
> 
> Anyone notice the April birthstone hasn't gone up yet? lol



*mumblemumblehalloweensurprisemumblemumble*

oh and the April Birthstone is up dunno when that happened


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm glad Pierrot is gone, but it would be a nice actual collectible.


----------

